# Colt in the shadows (Critique please)



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 17, 2017)

This is the first time I've shot with this style in mind and would appreciate any pointers and corrections you could offer. 
1 Yr Colt, Gambler











Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 17, 2017)

23 views and no notes.. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Feb 17, 2017)

An interesting method.  I kind of like the first one but the shadow (colt's head) bothers me a little.  The second, for me, gets a bit lost in the dark.  I've done one of these type of shots but I used lighting (I shot it with film).

A lot of folks will look but never comment on anything.  I don't comment that much, myself.


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 17, 2017)

snowbear said:


> An interesting method.  I kind of like the first one but the shadow (colt's head) bothers me a little.  The second, for me, gets a bit lost in the dark.  I've done one of these type of shots but I used lighting (I shot it with film).


I think I'll be bringing some primitive lighting with me next time. I agree with his harsh shadows, hoping a little help from some structured light will fix that. Thank you for your input.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## snowbear (Feb 17, 2017)

Even a reflector is handy when there's harsh sunlight.

This is mine: Self Portrait by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


----------



## tirediron (Feb 17, 2017)

I quite like the first, but I would suggest cropping most of the back half of the horse; the bright white patch on the back pulls the eye away from the head, and it doesn't really (IMO) add to the image.


----------



## Derrel (Feb 17, 2017)

The last frame is hurt by the cropping off of the feet of the horse and the girl.


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 17, 2017)

snowbear said:


> Even a reflector is handy when there's harsh sunlight.
> 
> This is mine: Self Portrait by Charlie Wrenn, on Flickr


I didn't think about that, great idea and much more affordable! 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The last frame is hurt by the cropping off of the feet of the horse and the girl.


I'm sorry I should have stated, the two color images are the raw form of the edited images. They were never intended to be displayed with exception of this cc. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 17, 2017)

Derrel said:


> The last frame is hurt by the cropping off of the feet of the horse and the girl.


Though I agree with the cropping of his feet. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## chuasam (Feb 17, 2017)

Photos are really grey and snapshot like. Try to trim out extraneous details and focus on the real point of the image.


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 17, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Photos are really grey and snapshot like. Try to trim out extraneous details and focus on the real point of the image.


Could you expand on this? 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## chuasam (Feb 18, 2017)

Nuts4CorgiButts said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Photos are really grey and snapshot like. Try to trim out extraneous details and focus on the real point of the image.
> ...


I live with an Equestrian photographer so I see horse photos every day *LOL* She bounces ideas off me and has me critique her work and try to provide a fresh eye.

Image 1: the Negative space area never really gets black, the horse's head is casting weird shadow on the body. Horse's body language is awkward and the horse is looking away and making a face.
Image 2: better but again the negative black space doesn't get to proper black and it looks greyish. You cut off the hooves. Horse's body casting weird shadows on back leg.
Image 3: it's basically the raw version of Image 1. Don't think I didn't notice. 
Image 4: it's image 2 hahahah but the original


----------



## Nuts4CorgiButts (Feb 18, 2017)

chuasam said:


> Nuts4CorgiButts said:
> 
> 
> > chuasam said:
> ...


Thank you. I'll be posting my next attempt in about a week and would love to know how I do with the improvements.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G870A using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------



## chuasam (Feb 18, 2017)

Nuts4CorgiButts said:


> chuasam said:
> 
> 
> > Nuts4CorgiButts said:
> ...


Go look at the work of other Equestrian photographers. See how they create their images and feel.


----------

